

Is this Apple? - priya_sri
http://priyamusings.wordpress.com/2014/11/01/is-this-apple/

======
priya_sri
Even the mighty could go wrong … after all, everyone is human, including those
at Apple, ain’t they ?!

------
jarnix
???

